# Amazon Logistics, WTH is this???



## FlexDriver

Anyone know what is this https://logistics.amazon.com/


----------



## gaj

Uh, did you read the website?

What are delivery providers?
Delivery providers are local companies that Amazon uses to deliver packages from a central location to our customer's door.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

FlexDriver said:


> Anyone know what is this https://logistics.amazon.com/


 That is where some of the "white van" drivers come from. Has always been the case so nothing new. It's been hashed out in the "monster thread" a couple times I believe.


----------



## FlexDriver

gaj said:


> Uh, did you read the website?
> 
> What are delivery providers?
> Delivery providers are local companies that Amazon uses to deliver packages from a central location to our customer's door.


Read further in FAQ>Requirements , they are hiring bicker, cyclist, walker too................. still reading!
Looks like you can start in an old DHL (auction purchased van) and make money. I know its not easy but it looks like an option for within 5-8K investment


----------



## flexology

FlexDriver said:


> Read further in FAQ>Requirements , they are hiring bicker, cyclist, walker too................. still reading!
> Looks like you can start in an old DHL (auction purchased van) and make money. I know its not easy but it looks like an option for within 5-8K investment


Or just get a team of "walkers" together! Maybe just a group of friends who basically need some extra $$$ but have different schedules. Collectivize it so that everyone has an equal share (no need for a manager) and then get paid fully for the blocks delivered. (In contrast, the contractors will pay their employees $15 an hour and skim $3 off the top.) No money up front investment is required this way, except for maybe hand trucks.


----------



## Sweitzeram

Yeah. . You need 5 vans to start typically... Then you bid for routes... Usually around 2.50 to 3 bucks a stop is where the winning bids end up. The commercial insurance you need is very expensive and then you have all your employee costs. When I did all the math flex really isn't a bad gig if you get enough shifts.


----------



## FlexDriver

Sweitzeram said:


> Yeah. . You need 5 vans to start typically... Then you bid for routes... Usually around 2.50 to 3 bucks a stop is where the winning bids end up. The commercial insurance you need is very expensive and then you have all your employee costs. When I did all the math flex really isn't a bad gig if you get enough shifts.


What I have read is you have to bid per hour and it clearly says that you can have one self driven vehicle, did you researched long ago and things have changed since than??


----------



## Sweitzeram

I know somewhere in their it says 1 Van to start but when you actually start doing you app process you need to already own 5 and already have insurance in place


----------



## Sweitzeram

I'm thinking it probably was one at some point but as competition ramped up so did the qualifications... I know for sure it's bid by stop here in PHX at least. Then the company pays the driver hourly.


----------



## FlexDriver

Sweitzeram said:


> I'm thinking it probably was one at some point but as competition ramped up so did the qualifications... I know for sure it's bid by stop here in PHX at least. Then the company pays the driver hourly.


I am pretty sure about that as my cousin brother just "applied" for it, he has to put per hour fees for bidding.


----------



## Sweitzeram

Here's where it says 5 vans. Click the apply now link to see what you really need.


----------



## Sweitzeram

FlexDriver said:


> I am pretty sure about that as my cousin brother just "applied" for it, he has to put per hour fees for bidding.


Maybe that has changed as well. I know a guy who has a white van contract here and it was all bid per stop. Which I would prefer. Skimming a few hourly bucks would suck. Would rather find people who busted their ass and knocked out a bunch of packages fast.


----------



## FlexDriver

Sweitzeram said:


> Maybe that has changed as well. I know a guy who has a white van contract here and it was all bid per stop. Which I would prefer. Skimming a few hourly bucks would suck. Would rather find people who busted their ass and knocked out a bunch of packages fast.


Very true, if I get $32-35/hr than it will well worth it for a 9 hrs shift, as work is consistent and pretty much 7 days a week


----------



## Sweitzeram

Yeah the insurance is insane. . And I doubt that high of a wage is winning contracts. Look up commercials insurance for just 1 delivery vehicle... And that's just general liability with a huge deductible so basically wouldn't even make sense to submit a claim on a totaled van. When I looked into it it was around 15k a year for a company with one vehicle and 2 employees.


----------



## Sweitzeram

I got one quote over 30k... 15 was a "bargain"


----------



## FlexDriver

Sweitzeram said:


> Yeah the insurance is insane. . And I doubt that high of a wage is winning contracts. Look up commercials insurance for just 1 delivery vehicle... And that's just general liability with a huge deductible so basically wouldn't even make sense to submit a claim on a totaled van. When I looked into it it was around 15k a year for a company with one vehicle and 2 employees.


He found a quote for around 9K/yr our state is is pretty good in terms of insurance.


----------



## Sweitzeram

FlexDriver said:


> He found a quote for around 9K/yr our state is is pretty good in terms of insurance.


Yeah that's pretty reasonable.


----------



## Sweitzeram

Let me know how it goes. Curious which part of their website is correct, 1 Van or 5 etc? I stopped after getting insurance quotes and never sent in the app.


----------



## FlexDriver

Sweitzeram said:


> Let me know how it goes. Curious which part of their website is correct, 1 Van or 5 etc? I stopped after getting insurance quotes and never sent in the app.


I will keep you post thru PM as this thread will be berried soon


----------



## Theresa111

Any new information on Insurance and bids?


----------



## FlexDriver

Theresa111 said:


> Any new information on Insurance and bids?


Lost interest never followed up! Sorry.


----------



## Rmankty

does anyone here deliver Amazon as a Delivery service provider with your own van in 2018???


----------



## flexin

I tried signing up still waiting on reply since November


----------



## oicu812

I think in some locations or most locations you need at least 20 vans.


----------

